

Nasdaq Acknowledges Security Breach - zeeone
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704843304576126370179332758.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories

======
zeeone
"In a written statement, the company said during its normal security
screening, it discovered "malware" files installed on a part of its network
called Director's Desk..."

One can only imagine how many virtual strippers were dancing on their desktops
at that time.

------
ajays
The article is behind a paywall.

~~~
wglb
Try this:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870484330457612...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704843304576126370179332758.html)

